# RTE in the UK



## LouisCribben (11 Jan 2010)

Anyone know what are my options to get RTE tv while I'm in the UK (London) ?

I can install a satelite dish if necessary, although would prefer not to.


----------



## barry251 (11 Jan 2010)

I have recently moved back from Kilkenny to the UK.We subscribed to Sky while we were in Ireland,I kept up my subscription paying through my BOI account. I left the dish but brought the sky box over with us. The house we are renting over here has a dish so we connected it up and received all the channels we were getting in Ireland. But beware I cancelled my subscription this month and have have lost the Irish channels TV3 RTE etc.


----------



## LouisCribben (11 Jan 2010)

Good idea Barry251

Being Satellite based, would it also work anywhere in the world ? Or would it just work in the Northern hemisphere ?
Has anyone tried an irish sky box in New Zealand for example !

How much is the subscription to Sky (the one which gives RTE ?)


----------



## barry251 (11 Jan 2010)

LouisCribben

Not sure about Southern Hemisphere as long as you subscribe to sky and have your box with your card in can't see a problem.basic cost 22 Euro a month.


----------



## paulregan (15 Jan 2010)

Astra 28.2E has a 'footprint' it wont even reach some parts of Europe. Try the RTE Player online for outside Europe, but I think they know from your IP address that your outside Ireland. Hopefully RTE international will go live in the future.


----------



## LouisCribben (15 Jan 2010)

paulregan said:


> Astra 28.2E has a 'footprint' it wont even reach some parts of Europe. Try the RTE Player online for outside Europe, but I think they know from your IP address that your outside Ireland. Hopefully RTE international will go live in the future.


 
cheers Paul, interesting about the Astra footprint

its true, the RTE player online doesnt work outside ireland, I tried it before....


----------



## paulregan (15 Jan 2010)

I've heard of ways to reroute your IP address to make it look like your in Ireland, worth a google....


----------



## Towger (15 Jan 2010)

For anywere in the world you could set up a Slingbox at 'home' in da Mammies!


----------

